# PowerPoint presentation compatibility



## coyote (Aug 21, 2008)

I am doing a presentation in England this September. I will need to show a PowerPoint presentation and a DVD. Can I assume that I can use my laptop (bought in Canada) and then plug it into a converter of some kind. Will my my  laptop  be compatible to their LCD (data) machine so I do not have to carry one with me. Does anyone know what my options are? 
Charlotte


----------



## debraxh (Aug 22, 2008)

Generally, laptop power cords come in two parts: the section that plugs into the computer with a converter at the end, and a second section which plugs into the converter and the power source.  You should be able to replace the second section with one that will work in England.  Most laptops are compatible with either voltage; however, you may want to double check the specs on manufacturer's website to be certain.

I'm not sure what you mean by "LCD (data) machine" so can't help on that.


----------



## coyote (Aug 22, 2008)

Drebraxh

Thanks for this information. I never thought of just replacing the power cord section. That seems simple enough. The LCD (data) machine or whatever it is called is what (here) I plug my laptop into so the DVD or PowerPoint is projected onto a big screen.

Charlotte


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 22, 2008)

Charlotte, I have a hunch if you look at the transformer (the rectangular block) in the power cord, in the very fine print, it'll say something like input 110-240v- output 13vdc. If so all you'll need is an adapter to plug it in anywhere.
The digital projector you find in Europe should work fine. They all come from China and environs.

My laptops, cell phone, camera chargers, battery rechargers all accept any old worldwide voltage you can feed 'em. I don't even carry the voltage converter I've had for years anymore, just the plug adapters.

We DID buy a 220v travel curling iron for DW, only because she didn't care for the design of the multi-voltage ones we found.

Jim Ricks


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 23, 2008)

Just back from Europe where we used all our gadgets in UK and Italy. All worked fine but if you are worried, just check the "brick" to make sure it is dual voltage. I would be really surprised if it does not say 110-120 and 220-240. As Passepartout says, all you really need is an plug adapter. I have a small bag with 4 or 5 I carry on trips. I have seen several sites (can't remember the URL's) that shows what the outlet looks like all over the world so just Google to see what you need.

Cheers


----------



## coyote (Aug 25, 2008)

Many thanks to each of you for your responses. I am approaching this presentation in a much more relaxed way now

Charlotte


----------

